# drywall over horsehair plaster



## w36cowgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

any one have any suggestions or comments on putting drywall over horsehair plaster. each floor of the house is approximately 1400sq ft and i have 3 floors to do including ceilings. I would just tear down all the plaster but it is such a pain. Ughh!!! Also does any one know which way to hang the drywall. My ceiling height is 10ft. Some are saying horizontal but others are saying if your ceiling is over 8ft you can hang vertical. HELP!!!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Hang horizontal on old framing. You'd be lucky if the layout works where a tapered edge breaks on a stud every time standing the board up. If it doesn't, you'll have a cut edge butting to a tapered edge and will have a harder time finishing. Use the longest sheets possible to minimize butt joints (which should be staggered). Start with a 2' rip at the top (cut edge to the ceiling) and the other two full sheets under that. Ceiling gets hung first. The 3 floors would come out to 4200 sq.ft. of living space, which would take somewhere in the neighborhood of 350 sheets of 12' board if you're doing the whole thing. Quite an undertaking for a DIY'er. Best of luck.....


----------

